# [SOLVED] Toshiba Laptop Will Not Boot from cd



## moorpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

I just had a new HD installed in my S135 (?) Satellite. They put lots of junk in it, and I wanted XP Pro. I'm pretty experienced in Desktops but not laptops.

So, I went to install MY XP. The toshiba wouldn't accept the Cert #, and wouldn't install anything but that XP Pro. It kept going to the HD instead of booting from CD.

Eventually, I went to Setup and disabled the HD so it would be forced to read the CD. Grrr. :upset: and knocking head on wall. 

It didn't occur to me that that would, in essence, turn off my computer virtually completely.

Is there ANYTHING I can do to revive this computer or am I now SOL? I do NOT have any Toshiba CD etc.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop Will Not Boot from cd*

set the bios to boot from cd first and h/d second


----------



## moorpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop Will Not Boot from cd*

Thanks for taking the time to write.

Since nothing happened and I was unable to see anything, I couldn't get into Bios setup because I had disabled the HD, thus my post here.

I took it to a laptop expert who got the HD to be visible again.

Again, thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Toshiba Laptop Will Not Boot from cd*



moorpheus said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write.
> 
> Since nothing happened and I was unable to see anything, I couldn't get into Bios setup because I had disabled the HD, thus my post here.
> 
> ...


thats great news. by any chance you can share it with us?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is your laptop one where the bios is on the hard drive


----------



## moorpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

Wish I could share, but I don't know!! I have a Toshiba M55 135. I'm pretty ignorant about laptops! It's still there, because, despite getting the HD to show again, and being able to install my XP Pro on an XP Home laptop (I had to call MS for a new number!!), I had NO device managers and thus no ethernet or WiFi. It's in the shop where they are installing them and giving me a copy, and, when I get the laptop back, I'll be able to call Toshiba and get copies of the drivers and OEM.

I didn't have a clue that I was supposed to copy something from the laptop and never did, and they didn't supply a backup disk. Sigh.

I hope all is well in the long run. It has been educational while frustrating. The break from my computer addiction has been terrific as I can only write from work!


----------



## moorpheus (Jan 1, 2008)

I laugh when I see that this site has marked this "solved" because . . . well, . . . they don't have a clue whether or not it was solved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the original problem you posted with was solved from what you posted


----------

